# Wildgarten im August



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2014)

heute zwar noch keine wirklichen Gartenbilder, aber eine Dokumentation
der Zustände hier 

Seit knapp 4 Wochen hatten wir hier praktisch keinen Regen
(ein oder zweimal tröpfelte es mal kurz - das war aber so wenig,
dass meine gerade an der Leine befindliche Wäsche nicht mal wieder feucht wurde)

Überall in De. berichten sie von sintflutartigen Unwettern - sogar im 6 km entfernten Elmshorn
gab es richtig Regen und Gewitter - nur hier...nichts.

Oft sieht man dicke schwarze Wolken heranziehen - manchmal gibts auch Blitz und Donner....
....und wenige Minuten später sind die Wolken vorbeigezogen und die Sonne steht wieder am blauen Himmel.

Temperaturen: 30 Grad und mehr....und dabei - was hier wirklich selten ist - meistens nahezu
Windstille.

Das Ergebnis dieser "Dürre" sieht dann so aus wie in meinen Pferdepaddocks.

Blick in den Pflaumengartenpaddock:
 


....und hier die Nahaufnahmen des Bodens:


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2014)

...und hier die ersten Wildgartenbilder August 

...dass der __ Enzian hier immer wieder kommt, habe ich nie erwartet. 
Ihn habe ich mal im ersten Jahr zusammen mit einem Edelweiss geschenkt bekommen. 
Das __ Edelweiß ist aber schon ausgeblüht. 
Beide hatte ich auf dem Hof in die Steinreihe an einer sehr unwirtlichen Ecke gesetzt. 
Die zwei scheinen es dort zu mögen 

Die anderen sind ursprünglich aus der Wildblumensaat von Rieger Hoffmann und haben sich 
letztes Jahr fleißg neu ausgesäät. 
...und natürlich Sonnenblumen und Hanf aus dem Vogelfutter


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2014)

...und hier läßt sich gut naschen.
Christians Opfer hat sich entschlossen, trotz seiner misslichen lage in der Waagerechten ordentlich Früchte
zu produzieren.
...wenn das keine bequeme Erntehöhe ist....

 

die __ Feige war ebenfalls ein Geschenk, von dem ich nicht annahm, dass sie hier überlebt.
Sie bekommt die ersten Früchte 

 

....der Hokkaido und die Riesensonnenblume gedeihen in den Beeten unserer Reiterinnen :


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2014)

Heute habe ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft, durch den Garten zu gehen und ein paar aktuelle Fotos zu machen - es blüht tatsächlich immer noch ganz viel


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2014)




----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2014)

Tanny, Du hast wirklich den grünen Daumen


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Anne, 
 danke.....aber da habe ich nichts mit zu tun....das wächst alles von ganz alleine 

LG
Kirstin


----------

